# Is it stupid to cruise at.....



## DeplorableCracker (Aug 19, 2020)

375/wk of Test C? I feel great and bloods have been pretty good. my e2 was pretty high from the blast i wrapped up like 6 weeks ago, but i have it back down to close to where i want it. Just curious if I'm missing something long term here or if I'm good to carry on in your opinions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 19, 2020)

You can cruise at whatever dose you want. Watch your blood work. Don't confuse a cruise with TRT. But for me personally - outside of a year or two of my best powerlifting years - I always bumped down to a trt dose for my cruises.

Some guys cruise on 750mg+ of test. Some guys run 100mg. Some guys are on continuous blast rotating compounds. Depends on goals, aversion to risk, etc.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 19, 2020)

This is a good question I have been wondering why I don't hear more about people doing this.

Like what kind of sides could someone run into from doing this for too long?

Elevated e2? Sides from the estrogen blockers? Anything else?


----------



## andy (Aug 19, 2020)

isn't cruising on low doses meant for recreational purposes? 

I'm interested, how long your body can keep on if your on 500mg+ or even 750+  test at all time.


----------



## andy (Aug 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> This is a good question I have been wondering why I don't hear more about people doing this.
> 
> Like what kind of sides could someone run into from doing this for too long?
> 
> Elevated e2? Sides from the estrogen blockers? Anything else?



I was always thinking that any blast had impact on the nerve system that's why people get on cruise or to PCT's


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2020)

Risk vs reward, you don't get something for nothing.

Lots of things can creep up over time so it's more chronic than acute risk. Blood pressure is one example, prostate growth/cancer is another.

Keep your blood work, compare it to prior bloodwork to see if things are trending up over time. Things can be in the normal range on any one test, but if you compare it to all your prior tests, you can catch something creeping up over time, and address it before it becomes a problem.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 19, 2020)

andy said:


> I was always thinking that any blast had impact on the nerve system that's why people get on cruise or to PCT's



A lot of that is bor-science.

But a lot of guys who are pretty much always on blast cycle their compounds to avoid this.


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh, and there's going to be a range where the extra dosage doesn't give you any more benefits, only more of the negatives.

If I run TRT around 150mg/week, I'm good. If I run it at 200mg/week, I get no extra noticeable benefits, but my acne comes on fierce after a while. Could be other sides that I'm not noticing too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2020)

I've cruised at 200, 250 and 300. 
300 is great, 250 good, 200 good enough to feel good and maintain.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 19, 2020)

I have been doing more blasting then cruising for little over 2 years. Sunday I decided to go on a cruise have not decided what dose of T I will be taking but have to decide today cause will be pinning on Thursdays. I am thinking 200 is the number I will be comfortable with buy in my opinion if your going to do 375 might as well just round up to 500  

I am going to to cruise for a few months regroup switch my work outs build a better foundation and then blast the **** off lol


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks to all, I guess I'm still a little naive but i ditched the doc prescribed TRT a while ago and will be doing my own at this point, so I consider my cruise my TRT. I suppose that's a flawed way of looking at it but I think I'll stick with this and probably do two blasts a year + adds (thinking NPP) next go around and see how it goes. I run bloods like every 6-8 weeks. maybe i should tighten that up a bit. My blood pressure has always been pretty high, even when I was young. I think I just run high, but I'll def keep an eye on that as well. Thanks again guys!


----------



## DOOM (Aug 19, 2020)

It’s not necessarily stupid as it is unhealthy. I get cruising at a blast dose temporality “few weeks” to solidify strength or weight gains.

But to do year round is not only unhealthy but kinda shows who is incapable of solidifying gains by hard work and a good diet. It definitely a crutch for those that don’t want to put in the work and have discipline.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Aug 19, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I have been doing more blasting then cruising for little over 2 years. Sunday I decided to go on a cruise have not decided what dose of T I will be taking but have to decide today cause will be pinning on Thursdays. I am thinking 200 is the number I will be comfortable with buy in my opinion if your going to do 375 might as well just round up to 500
> 
> I am going to to cruise for a few months regroup switch my work outs build a better foundation and then blast the **** off lol



To CJ's point, I'm trying to find that zone where I feel great with very limited sides. I'm pretty sure 500 might have me breaking out again. It took a while, but my last blast I was doing 750 with 375 of deca and around week 12 my back exploded. my wife was like wtf...lol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 19, 2020)

Find the dose that works for you, what works for me may be too little or not enough 4 U...


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Aug 19, 2020)

DOOM said:


> It’s not necessarily stupid as it is unhealthy. I get cruising at a blast dose temporality “few weeks” to solidify strength or weight gains.
> 
> But to do year round is not only unhealthy but kinda shows who is incapable of solidifying gains by hard work and a good diet. It definitely a crutch for those that don’t want to put in the work and have discipline.



I hear ya. I'm trying to be as smart about it as I can but still feel great. Less about the gains or crutch as I'm hitting it 4 days a week now, more than I was prior. I initially dropped it to 250, but was feeling pretty tired etc. so I bumped it up a bit. Might of just been the natural reaction to coming off 750 though. might try to nudge it down a bit and see what happens. My energy levels and mental state are sort of top priority, and all of this has helped with my anxiety, confidence, overall mood etc.


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2020)

For reference, I've always read that young healthy men naturally produce 7-10 mg of Testosterone per day. If you take the high number, that's still only 70mg per week.

After cleaving off the ester of your 375mg of Cyp, you're still looking at close to 300mg of actual Testosterone per week.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 19, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> To CJ's point, I'm trying to find that zone where I feel great with very limited sides. I'm pretty sure 500 might have me breaking out again. It took a while, but my last blast I was doing 750 with 375 of deca and around week 12 my back exploded. my wife was like wtf...lol.



I get what your saying for me personally 200 I felt great no acne at all. But gains took a shit lol. I did a lot of experimenting last 2 years and now finally see what really works for me and finally found the cocktail that I like just now need to reset, regroup and build a better foundation and once I solidify that back to the blast to really get results I want. 

Good luck I am positive you will find what you are seeking just will take time and experimentation especially with long esters cause 4-6 weeks of staying on a same dose before you really know how you feel of that dosage. Start low and work your way up will take a few months but you will find your spot you like. I am also debating taking 200 divided into 2 times a week just for the placebo for some reason I feel better at the gym after pinning and in my mind feels like you get better flow doing it 2 times a week but again all bro science.


----------



## snake (Aug 19, 2020)

andy said:


> I'm interested, how long your body can keep on if your on 500mg+ or even 750+  test at all time.


Right up to the end.


----------



## tinymk (Aug 19, 2020)

I am with Snake on this. 
 In my late 40’s breaking masters world records on the world stages I was running over a gram of test alone let alone the others I was running for nearly 2 years and responding as expected in growth and strength.   Didn’t give a shit what happened to me as long as I was a new start for what an old man could do.....
did my bloods regularly like I should just didn’t care what they said.  In my mind, the only one that was taken into consideration, it was worth it.  
Today I think I think a bit differently but who knows 2021 is closing in fast.  Dosage-length on cycle or cruise VS at what cost or risk to meet your goal.


----------



## chandy (Aug 20, 2020)

I'd start low and wait it out or vise versa start higher and work your way down till u feel that difference for you. If you are doing it as a TRT like u said I feel like 375 would probably be a bit higher end than normal? At least what I have seen unless u r competing and shit. They abuse it all.


----------



## Jin (Aug 20, 2020)

chandy said:


> I'd start low and wait it out or vise versa start higher and work your way down till u feel that difference for you. If you are doing it as a TRT like u said I feel like 375 would probably be a bit higher end than normal? At least what I have seen unless u r competing and shit. They abuse it all.



I'm puzzled why you give advice when you've had no experience with AAS or TRT?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> I'm puzzled why you give advice when you've had no experience with AAS or TRT?


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> I'm puzzled why you give advice when you've had no experience with AAS or TRT?



.....but he stayed in a Holiday Inn last night :^ /


----------



## Trump (Aug 20, 2020)

I have no experience of getting gangbanged by FD and friends but I can advise against it 



Jin said:


> I'm puzzled why you give advice when you've had no experience with AAS or TRT?


----------



## chandy (Aug 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> I'm puzzled why you give advice when you've had no experience with AAS or TRT?



just my 2 cents from everything I read and have seen yall say. Sometimes people are just wanting others opinions. There have been a few post where a couple of people a lot more knowledgeable than me have come back to say the same thing as me usually with additive stuff. (Which generally in the post I do say I could be wrong and to see what other vets say go of off of what I said or if they just write their own)


But I can stop if that'd make you feel better? I know I'm not knowledgeable and that my advice isn't always spot on or anything. Just going off what I read from a lot of yall.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 20, 2020)

As a wise man once said, there are no rules. Only consequences.


----------



## Jin (Aug 20, 2020)

chandy said:


> just my 2 cents from everything I read and have seen yall say. Sometimes people are just wanting others opinions. There have been a few post where a couple of people a lot more knowledgeable than me have come back to say the same thing as me usually with additive stuff. (Which generally in the post I do say I could be wrong and to see what other vets say go of off of what I said or if they just write their own)
> 
> 
> But I can stop if that'd make you feel better? I know I'm not knowledgeable and that my advice isn't always spot on or anything. Just going off what I read from a lot of yall.



The way I feel doesn't matter. 

Personally, I try not to give advice on topics I haven't experienced first hand, even though my knowledge may be sufficient.


----------

